# RIP Pearlins ='(



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well guys, they all died. 
I'm devastated. Something happened to the heater and they cooked. Literally. I don't know what happened. 
The temp is higher than 82, which is the highest on my thermometer. 
I don't know what to do. It's horrible. I'm sorry guys. I failed.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

((((((((((((( I'm SO SO SO SO SORRY!!!!!! BTW, you haven't failed, live and learn.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, no D: I'm so, so sorry. Will you try again?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I feel horrible. I just lost my babies. I just don't know how to feel right now. My boyfriend flushed them, I couldn't do it.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'll probably start conditioning Pearl and Merlin again soon. Once I feel better.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no!!!! I am sooo sorry, Vikki!!! No, you have NOT FAILED!!! I think you've done a great job with your first spawn!! You had no way of knowing that something would go wrong with the heater! Unfortunately things like this happen but you did NOT fail! RIP babies.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry, again D: This time, though, you'll be able to learn from your past mistakes, and be able to keep more alive.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh no!That's terrible! RIP, all of them. You were such a good mom, don't let it discourage you.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

OMG ;_; I'M... I'M SO SORRY TO HEAR THAT. *hugs* ._. That's so unfair... 

But it's not your fault... ): the heater messed up somehow... maybe it broke?

Well just think, next time maybe you can better prepare yourself? Get all the food and equipment you need. Next time you will also be armed with more knowledge... so there will be even more little Pearlin!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh No!!!!!!! I'm so sorry!!! I saw the title and my heart nearly sank to my toes. You most certainly did NOT fail. The malfunctioning heater is not your fault. I suggest you get rid of it so this doesn't happen again. Oh I'm so sorry, I could tell how much you loved them. My condolences to you. *hug*


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks. I had my boyfriend throw the heater away after he flushed the poor things. I'm not cleaning the tank out right now, I'm not ready. He did the jars for me though. I'm going to look into getting another heater soon, the proper size for the tank and hopefully a filter also. I really want to get microworms, but don't know if I have money for those too, so I may end up feeding the next batch bbs too. I'm just too exhausted emotionally to think of everything right now. I'll probably start conditioning them tomorrow, or the next day. And I'll see how things go from there. I don't know yet...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Vikki.

I got my Micro worms off ebay for only about 5 dollars including shipping. Check it out.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sorry!
I'm with iheartmyfishes, I read the title and my stomach dropped! It wasn't your fault! You had no way of knowing that that would happen.
I'm sorry for your loss, but I do hope you try again!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm really sorry for your loss! It certainly wasn't your fault, I am new here but I was reading your post and you did everything you could for them..Unfortunately accidents sometimes happen. I'm glad you're not giving up! ^^


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

sorry to hear about the tragedy. a lot of time and effort went down the drain.

cheer up. im sure your next spawn will turn out better. do you have a female fish to work with?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'll be using Pearl and Merlin again. I want this to be "pearlins" still. Just another batch. I really wanted this to be with Pearl and Merlin's baby's. So I'm gonna give them a try again.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They did very well together last time.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Best of luck!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh no! I'm soooo sorry for your loss. I would be completely upset if this happened to me. Take time to grieve and get through this and start again. You've done such an amazing job, you have no control over technical failures.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

ON NOOOOOO D: I'm so sorry that this happened to you, but please do realize that it wasn't your fault. You could never have predicted that this would happen. I once had a heater get my tank into the 90's, but my bettas were adults so they were ok if a little hyperactive. That experience along with a few similar ones is what led me to only use the Visi-Therm Stealth and Deluxe heaters. I hope that you will try again. You really did a great job with the first ones. RIP little guys


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

oh no, im so sorry for the losses. im sure everything will work out. your a great fish mommy lol


----------



## ChloesMom (Jul 30, 2009)

oh no, im so sorry for your loss  i found my heater getting my tank really really warm, and im not sure how, alls i can say is stupid heaters, keep your head up though, everything will be okay


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks so much guys. I'm gonna try again. But I'm gonna try to get some money for some microworms, I want to try those this time around. And also if I can get some more money then I will be getting a replacement heater since it's winter. I could use a little filter too, but I think I did well without one. But believe me if I get some money I'm going to get a filter also. I want as many fry as I can get out of this next breeding attempt. I think they will do great together again, especially now that they've done it once and know what they're doing. I don't think that Pearl has an infection I just think she is marbled and that spot grew with her. I'm gonna do a bit more research on it though, because I don't need these babies sick.
Once again, thanks guys for the support.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh no!!! So so so so sorry about that. I would feel horrible too 

Hang in there. You did nothing wrong and you're a great fishy mom.


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

OMG im so so so so so so so so SO sry it must be horrible to lose baby fish u raised urself.they r like little children.but keep going u r an excellent breeder u can do it!!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

